# Follow a professional tipster



## BettingSuccess (Apr 6, 2021)

I would like to know if you guys already follow a tipster once or more ?

Because that's what i do for living in a lot of sites like blogabet or bet2earn






						Les Lives Tipster - Football and Rugby Union Tips
					

Follow Les Lives tipster for expert Football and Rugby Union betting tips.




					rugbybettingvalues.blogabet.com
				




PM on Telegram if you have questions. it's easier to answer


----------



## cOCody (Apr 6, 2021)

oh cool! thanks for sharing this


----------



## BettingSuccess (Apr 6, 2021)

I


cOCody said:


> oh cool! thanks for sharing this



I know there's a lot of people who want to earn an extra money. It's difficul to find a good tipster with really good bets. I bet since more than 20 years and live from only that since 2011.

If anyone have a question only has to ask on Telegram @LesLivesDeMica

NB : i will only let here a warning. To follow my tips you have to own a bet365 account and a good Bankroll ( at least 2Ke )


----------



## cOCody (Apr 8, 2021)

BettingSuccess said:


> I
> 
> 
> I know there's a lot of people who want to earn an extra money. It's difficul to find a good tipster with really good bets. I bet since more than 20 years and live from only that since 2011.
> ...


Got it. Thank you for the clarification


----------



## delayoyo (May 11, 2021)

So many acclaimed tipsters with little or nothing to show for it.


----------



## Score Betting (May 12, 2021)

The most popular tipsters have been paid by the bookmakers to provide losing tips or they are good at marketing/SEO and no nothing about betting or football.

Of course if you look hard enough there are a few about that are good and honest...


----------

